# Tool Bag Dump



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I do residential service & repair, my hand tool bag is getting heavy! Let’s see you every day tools.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I do service also, we have very similar tools.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought this thread was going to be a story about lack of a toilet.

Hmmmmmm.... :vs_whistle:


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

My old tool box traded up for a veto bag. Dont have any more room for tools unless i get another bag.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You guys are lightweights!....:biggrin:


I have {2} tote bags, {2} toolboxes, and various electronic diagnostic tools that stay up in the cab. Plus {2} sets of Craftsman sockets and wrenches along with deep sockets for those hard-to-reach tub valve stems.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> You guys are lightweights!....<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/biggrin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Biggrin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> I have {2} tote bags, {2} toolboxes, and various electronic diagnostic tools that stay up in the cab. Plus {2} sets of Craftsman sockets and wrenches along with deep sockets for those hard-to-reach tub valve stems.


Haha, that is the bag I carry in every job. Of course in the truck I have a hot bag, a bag for screw pipe/ gas leaks & a bag with speciality tools for shower valves.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

5 gallon bucket is the best carry in tool box to have......and a bunch of empties in the truck to carry in whats needed on following trips out to the truck, and after the job is done , whats left in the buckets goes back into the bins and any tools not in the original carry in bucket go back in their place on the truck shelves, this way your not carrying in all kinds of stuff you dont need...and the buckets stack nice and dont take up a ton of room and are great for draining or catching water from cut pipes...


----------



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

I am similar to SRDH, every tool has a place in the truck that I can access from the ground, common hand tools anyway, and I have a tray type of carrier that I load up with tools I need for the task. I bring a bucket in as well, but I use about a 3 gallon bucket, since it fits under toilet angle stops, toilet fill valve holes in toilet tanks etc, a little better.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

The bigger the bag, the heavier the darn thing gets.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

GAN said:


> The bigger the bag, the heavier the darn thing gets.


It also makes you want to buy more tools to fill it, if you are upgrading to a larger bag from the last one.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Time to disinfect and grease


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> Time to disinfect and grease


that dewalt electricians tool bag was my service bag, then I needed a bigger one, went to the longer open one, wore it out, went to one that zipped up, it kept folding closed if I took the pliers and wrenches out. that drove me nuts, went back to the long opened one.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Time to disinfect and grease
> ...


Bought it for a service bag aswell. Seems like nothing will ever be big enough.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here is what I carry all the time. These are my essentials (service work now). Any other tool I need is in the van. You may notice I carry an SB valve. For a good reason.:wink:

I wish I had a spare tool bag, they have been discontinued.:sad2:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> I do residential service & repair, my hand tool bag is getting heavy! Let’s see you every day tools.




you need basin wrenches. hd supply repair remodel in carson has them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Time to disinfect and grease




what are those 4 on the bottom right? also i HAD that same hammer until i hit my hand where my thumb connects with that sharp metal handle below the head now it hangs in my garage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> what are those 4 on the bottom right? also i HAD that same hammer until i hit my hand where my thumb connects with that sharp metal handle below the head now it hangs in my garage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Angled close quarter pex crimpers. I also own the smallest cimper on the market from a guy who has his own small business on ebay.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > I do residential service & repair, my hand tool bag is getting heavy! Let’s see you every day tools.
> ...



I have a few that stay on the truck.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> I have a few that stay on the truck.




really? probably my favorite and most time saving tool in repair work.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few that stay on the truck.
> ...


Unfortunately in my experience, they only fit and are helpful around 15%!of the time.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Fatpat said:


> Unfortunately in my experience, they only fit and are helpful around 15%!of the time.


I agree I use my extra long sockets I made, ridgid Plastic Nut Basin Wrench and basin wrench. I do have a large basin wrench but didn't need to use it yet. I'd say 33% each?

Has anyone ever seen a tiny basin wrench? If so I want one, I think the Brits may have one.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I agree I use my extra long sockets I made, ridgid Plastic Nut Basin Wrench and basin wrench. I do have a large basin wrench but didn't need to use it yet. I'd say 33% each?
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a tiny basin wrench? If so I want one, I think the Brits may have one.



A tiny basin wrench to fit what? 3/8" compression fittings only? My ridgid basin wrench has the smaller of two jaws that I have seen sold. The biggest nuts it fits are the plastic ones on 1/2" faucet shanks. It will fit in almost all tight spots, even those 3/8" flex line nuts on the tees under a 1/4" widespread faucet shank.


Our supply house has Milwaukee garbage now and the basin wrench comes with two jaws. My basin wrench has a jaw the same size as the small one. I have never seen a jaw larger or smaller than those two sizes. I think the only other basin wrench I have seen with multiple jaws is the sexauer one.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> A tiny basin wrench to fit what? 3/8" compression fittings only? My ridgid basin wrench has the smaller of two jaws that I have seen sold. The biggest nuts it fits are the plastic ones on 1/2" faucet shanks. It will fit in almost all tight spots, even those 3/8" flex line nuts on the tees under a 1/4" widespread faucet shank.
> 
> 
> Our supply house has Milwaukee garbage now and the basin wrench comes with two jaws. My basin wrench has a jaw the same size as the small one. I have never seen a jaw larger or smaller than those two sizes. I think the only other basin wrench I have seen with multiple jaws is the sexauer one.


On a single hole kitchen faucet you have Hot and cold plus spray hose and "shank?". A regular basin wrench doesn't work well all bundled up removing an old faucet out. That's why I made long sockets.

Anyway show some pics or links of the 2 sizes you speak of.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> On a single hole kitchen faucet you have Hot and cold plus spray hose and "shank?". A regular basin wrench doesn't work well all bundled up removing an old faucet out. That's why I made long sockets.
> 
> Anyway show some pics or links of the 2 sizes you speak of.


I know what you mean. I call it a shank but I am sure there is another name. It's a 1/4" npt straight thread nipple. Just like lav faucets have 1/2" npt straight thread ones. 

Homeowner level moen faucets come with a gray plastic tool about 9" long for tightening the nuts on those. I think. It might be for the nuts on the ones with the 1/4-20 threaded rod coming down. I have 2 of them in my van some where.

I really like your deep sockets. I definitely need a set of those. All the big shower valve sockets are odd sizes. Like there's no 7/8" one so I had to make one like yours for a central brass three handle shower valve.


----------

